# Giveaway 20€ + 5€ Steam Guthaben



## TiraTV (2. Mai 2021)

Guten Tag  Ich plane für mein Stream und YouTube Community einen Gameserver für *ARK Survival Evolved* am *20. Mai* zu veröffentlichen. Bereitgestellt wird der Server durch www.gamerzhost.de, ein großes Dankeschön an dieser Stelle für den Top-Server.

Derzeit sind wir am Testen, sowie dem Erstellen eines eigenen Launchers, welcher für das direkte Verbinden von Epic und Steam Spieler übernehmen soll. Es ist jeder herzlich eingeladen, auf dem Server mitzuspielen. Geplant ist vorerst ein reiner PVE Server mit der Map The Center.

Parallel zu dem Server Launch möchte ich noch etwas Steam Guthaben an die Community verlosen. Es gibt also *1x 20€* und *1x 5€* zu gewinnen. Teilnehmen könnt Ihr über folgenden Link: https://gheed.com/giveaways/g-XejZ

Ich freue mich auf Eure Teilnahme


----------

